# invalidity benifit in spain



## el del (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all,I send you warm greetings from a nubbie to this forum,from Tenerife.

Question ! I am 59 and run a small bar and restaurant with my wife here for nearly 15 yrs..I have recently been kept in Hospital for 2 weeks with heart and other medical problems ,I really struggle with walking because of arthritis in my knees,and I am so much pain it makes work nearly impossible .I am on at least 7 tablets a day to keep me ticking over.

Does any body have any up to date info ,what hoops I have to jump through to get invalidity benifit and also if I close my buisiness will my wife receive unemployment benifit..my wife is 60.

any help would be appreciated.

Muchas Gracias...el del


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

el del said:


> Hi all,I send you warm greetings from a nubbie to this forum,from Tenerife.
> 
> Question ! I am 59 and run a small bar and restaurant with my wife here for nearly 15 yrs..I have recently been kept in Hospital for 2 weeks with heart and other medical problems ,I really struggle with walking because of arthritis in my knees,and I am so much pain it makes work nearly impossible .I am on at least 7 tablets a day to keep me ticking over.
> 
> ...


Hello, somehow I didnt see your post!!!

I dont know the answers to your questions, altho some of the others on here might. I would reccommend you ask your doctor or go to your local Ayuntamiento. Thats assuming you´ve been paying into the Spanish SS system

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Your gestor should have all the answers to those questions. Sorry to hear that you're going through hell ...come and join us on the other side soon.


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

If you have been paying into the social security system then you will be entitled to incapacity benefit in Spain. You have to apply at your local INSS office. The short-term incapacity benefit (called incapacidad temporal) lasts a year or until you are well enough to work. However, during this time you must carry on paying the autonomo payments to social security.

After a year, sometimes 18 months, you can apply for incapacidad permanente (or lng-term incapacity). At this point you will be able to stop paying autonomo contributions if you wish. However, it is extremely important that you tell the TGSS and receive written confirmation from them that the company has ceased to trade (or is 'de baja').

As for your wife, she will be able to claim unemployment benefit as long as she's been paying social security contributions as your employee. If she's been paying them as self-employed then she won't be entitled.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

DWPinSpain said:


> If you have been paying into the social security system then you will be entitled to incapacity benefit in Spain. You have to apply at your local INSS office. The short-term incapacity benefit (called incapacidad temporal) lasts a year or until you are well enough to work. However, during this time you must carry on paying the autonomo payments to social security.


Does this apply in the Canaries? From a meeting I had with a gestor in Tenerife, it was my understanding that there were different rules and regulations there.


----------



## el del (Jun 4, 2009)

*hi jo jo ...from el del*



jojo said:


> Hello, somehow I didnt see your post!!!
> 
> I dont know the answers to your questions, altho some of the others on here might. I would reccommend you ask your doctor or go to your local Ayuntamiento. Thats assuming you´ve been paying into the Spanish SS system
> 
> Jo xx


Hi,JoJo thank you for your note,yes I am, at my Social doctor in 2 weeks so I will enquire,yes We are fully paid members of the Espana SS System after 15 years I think we should be getting the Oro Tarjeta...my Gestor and I are not on the best terms as he has just cost me 3k for not changing my Tax system as to claim back my ICIC for a recent bar refurbishment .I was seeking someone who has been through the hoops rather than the people who to go and see...does that make sense !As we know everything here is not as it seems1!!!

best wishes from an old fart , el del xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

el del said:


> Hi,JoJo thank you for your note,yes I am, at my Social doctor in 2 weeks so I will enquire,yes We are fully paid members of the Espana SS System after 15 years I think we should be getting the Oro Tarjeta...my Gestor and I are not on the best terms as he has just cost me 3k for not changing my Tax system as to claim back my ICIC for a recent bar refurbishment .I was seeking someone who has been through the hoops rather than the people who to go and see...does that make sense !As we know everything here is not as it seems1!!!
> 
> best wishes from an old fart , el del xx



Well keep us posted, there may be some on here who have been thru the hoops and may still come up with some advice and tips!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## el del (Jun 4, 2009)

*steve..from el del tenerife.*



SteveHall said:


> Does this apply in the Canaries? From a meeting I had with a gestor in Tenerife, it was my understanding that there were different rules and regulations there.


HI,Steve thank you for note...you have informed me more than the local telegraph..a result !

please see my reply to JoJo,but it begars belief that if you have to close your bussines because of ill health..you still have to pay Social even if you are not working...talk about a pound of flesh!...who up for buying a bar in these times.

I think I will try some of my own tincture.....Fundador...Salud..

best wishes from a desserted island...el del.


----------



## el del (Jun 4, 2009)

*DWP...from el del tenerife*



DWPinSpain said:


> If you have been paying into the social security system then you will be entitled to incapacity benefit in Spain. You have to apply at your local INSS office. The short-term incapacity benefit (called incapacidad temporal) lasts a year or until you are well enough to work. However, during this time you must carry on paying the autonomo payments to social security.
> 
> After a year, sometimes 18 months, you can apply for incapacidad permanente (or lng-term incapacity). At this point you will be able to stop paying autonomo contributions if you wish. However, it is extremely important that you tell the TGSS and receive written confirmation from them that the company has ceased to trade (or is 'de baja').
> 
> As for your wife, she will be able to claim unemployment benefit as long as she's been paying social security contributions as your employee. If she's been paying them as self-employed then she won't be entitled.


Hi DWP,thank you for your note..brilliant!..yes my wife is an empo
yee, thank god I got that right,...do you know the rates that may be payable!!
seemsthat they may cancell each other out !

best wishes el del


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I really think that you should check this out with a professional - if not yours then one of the others on the island. You have too much to lose if you get it wrong.


----------



## DWPinSpain (Mar 2, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I really think that you should check this out with a professional - if not yours then one of the others on the island. You have too much to lose if you get it wrong.


Incapacity Benefit is a national benefit and the same rules and regulations apply across the country. The reason you'd have to continue to pay social security is because you are an employer - but ask in the INSS anyway as they will deal with your claim.

I have no idea of the amount your wife would get, except that the benefit would be calculated on her contributions over the last six years. If she is over 52, she can apply for the over-52s subsidio from the INEM office.


----------

